# 35 year old F.I.R.E. retiree?



## vilgot.nilsson (Mar 28, 2013)

I am a 35 year old EU-citizen getting close to my F.I.R.E. number and want to opt out from the rat race. I am interested to move to Manila and live a simple life on my savings instead of working myself to an early heart attack 😅

However, I read an article from 2020 that the SRRV visa programme is suspended for new applicants? Is this true or just fake news?

What other options would I have as a F.I.R.E. retiree? I am not sure that tourist visa runs/border runs would work every 36 months? What if immigration decides that they would not let me in the country after a few days abroad/outside the Phillipines?

Is there a investor visa I could apply for similar to the SRRV?


----------



## Nate5182 (Sep 8, 2020)

The SRRV applications have resumed, but only for 50 years and older. My understanding is this may not be a permanent change, but for now you need to be 50 or older to apply. You can look into the SIRV visa. That is the investment visa. I believe the minimum cash investment requirement is $75k. 

It’s a bummer the SRRV isn’t available for you at the moment. I’m a few years older than you, in a similar situation in life. I got my SRRV a couple years ago and am glad I didn’t drag my feet. In my opinion it’s the beast option in SEA for people that want to live in a country long term.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I you have money enough to retire at that young age, then I suppouse you have money enough to get in as a Business Investor 
They opened for SIRV (="Investors visa") but closed again when the English covid version came in january, but perhaps they have opened that in general, because at least they have let in big investors recently. And they opened for foreign employees specialists, so logical they have opened for Business investors too. So perhaps worth checking.

Why Manila if you want to avoid the ratrace???  
There are more people living there than in whole Sweden with the trafic jams that make... And harder resrictions because of the many covid cases in Manila while in some rural provinces they can move around rather free just using cover and sometimes is an official ofice closed a few days. And many things cost much more Manila than elsewhere in the Philippines. E g expect a maid cost at least double. And its possible to get a "hacienda" in province for similar cost as a tiny studio appartment in Manila  Or a beach house.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

vilgot.nilsson said:


> I am a 35 year old EU-citizen getting close to my F.I.R.E. number and want to opt out from the rat race. I am interested to move to Manila and live a simple life on my savings instead of working myself to an early heart attack 😅
> 
> However, I read an article from 2020 that the SRRV visa programme is suspended for new applicants? Is this true or just fake news?
> 
> ...


Have you researched any other 3rd world countries or are you only interested in Asia.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Have you researched any other 3rd world countries or are you only interested in Asia.


 I guess he has checked Thailand which has much closer contacts with Sweden, because he is Swedish 
but Thailand allow much less things for long stay foreigners than Phils do, thats why I changed my mind to Phils.


----------



## vilgot.nilsson (Mar 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Have you researched any other 3rd world countries or are you only interested in Asia.


The reason I would like to move to Manila is because i enjoy and feel at ease in large cities. And since I'm only in my 30s my F.I.R.E. number would only allow me to live a simple life in Manilla, live in a small studio (I enjoy that too actually! 😊)

Living a simple life in Manila would also leave me with $150K left for my passion in life: investing.

Buenos Aires is too cold for me (similar price level as I understand it?). And Tbilsi Georgia is too close to Europe for my taste.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

vilgot.nilsson said:


> The reason I would like to move to Manila is because i enjoy and feel at ease in large cities. And since I'm only in my 30s my F.I.R.E. number would only allow me to live a simple life in Manilla, live in a small studio (I enjoy that too actually! 😊)
> 
> Living a simple life in Manila would also leave me with $150K left for my passion in life: investing.
> 
> Buenos Aires is too cold for me (similar price level as I understand it?). And Tbilsi Georgia is too close to Europe for my taste.


What about Mexico? Do you like tacos and burritos. I was stationed in San Diego California for 7 year's and if I had not married a Filipina I would have retired to Mexico, I spent most of my weekend's in Tijuana.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey mark,

you are telling people how old you are now. HAHAHAHA I thought Tijuana was off-limits to military for many years now. I was stationed in Camp Pendleton and I couldnt go to Tijuana because service guys would get in trouble there and couldn't get them back across the border. I got out of the Marines in 1967.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey mark,
> 
> you are telling people how old you are now. HAHAHAHA I thought Tijuana was off-limits to military for many years now. I was stationed in Camp Pendleton and I couldnt go to Tijuana because service guys would get in trouble there and couldn't get them back across the border. I got out of the Marines in 1967.
> 
> art


I was stationed in San Diego from 1984 - 88 and again from 1994- 97 and both there was no problems or restrictions transiting the border but I retired from the Navy. We had to call our duty office and get signed into a logbook though.


----------



## Undercover-air-con-tech (Jun 21, 2021)

vilgot.nilsson said:


> I am a 35 year old EU-citizen getting close to my F.I.R.E. number and want to opt out from the rat race. I am interested to move to Manila and live a simple life on my savings instead of working myself to an early heart attack 😅


Out of interest what are you aiming for as a F.I.R.E number for living in Philippines? I am 34 and also working towards the same goal as you of retiring early to Philippines but also maybe starting a family.
I am aiming for U.S $500,000 invested in 80/20 world all cap ETF/G7 gov intermediate bond fund.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Undercover-air-con-tech said:


> I am aiming for U.S $500,000 invested in 80/20 world all cap ETF/G7 gov intermediate bond fund.


 What do that mean in risk level and normal year payout for bonds for the country you think of?


----------



## Undercover-air-con-tech (Jun 21, 2021)

Lunkan said:


> What do that mean in risk level and normal year payout for bonds for the country you think of?


Standard deviation of 11.46% and 1.75% bond payout Which would mean only a $1750 per year bond payout. I’m working on a 3.5% safe withdrawal rate for a 40 year expected retirement


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Undercover-air-con-tech said:


> Standard deviation of 11.46% and 1.75% bond payout Which would mean only a $1750 per year bond payout. I’m working on a 3.5% safe withdrawal rate for a 40 year expected retirement


 Thats evven WORSE than what average of western companies at stock markets ean (Roughly estimate 5 %.) Which I find so UNinteresting so I stoped checking for investments there many years ago. They are even much worse overvalued now most of the stocks.

Instead I started checking investment alternatives in the Philippines. Not as safe as bonds but much higher potential. What I am buying now will probably become 4 - 10 times the investment in around five years. High risk "Lunkan solution"  Im a gambler WHEN its very good odds. I DONT recomend such high risk for retirement, and its hard to find such objects anyway 
BUT there is an other, easier to find resourses to make it happen, which probably will give 2 - 3 times the investment in around 10 years plus having some production assets left, which can be used to go on earning if chose to reinvest part of the payout. (I calculated it detailed some years ago, before I found what I am investing in now instead, so the calculation values can need some updating, but I suppouse its around 2 - 3 times for instance I can make it become. I have access to a biger handler team than I have work for myself. An American have hired them before me for some projects and found them far superior the average workforce in Phils. Thats why I located my investments there and started cooperating with them.)


----------



## vilgot.nilsson (Mar 28, 2013)

Undercover-air-con-tech said:


> Out of interest what are you aiming for as a F.I.R.E number for living in Philippines? I am 34 and also working towards the same goal as you of retiring early to Philippines but also maybe starting a family.
> I am aiming for U.S $500,000 invested in 80/20 world all cap ETF/G7 gov intermediate bond fund.


Well, I am more of a "lean" F.I.R.E. guy and don't plan to start a family. My interests are long-term investing, reading in the library, watching movies and taking the occasional walk in the city. I plan for a withdrawal rate of roughly 4%. Maybe even 5%. I don't drink, I don't smoke, I do not have any expensive habits.

So I think my monthly budget is slightly lower than yours. Not half your number, but let's say 30% less than your number.


----------



## Undercover-air-con-tech (Jun 21, 2021)

vilgot.nilsson said:


> Well, I am more of a "lean" F.I.R.E. guy and don't plan to start a family. My interests are long-term investing, reading in the library, watching movies and taking the occasional walk in the city. I plan for a withdrawal rate of roughly 4%. Maybe even 5%. I don't drink, I don't smoke, I do not have any expensive habits.
> 
> So I think my monthly budget is slightly lower than yours. Not half your number, but let's say 30% less than your number.


Cool, thanks for replying. It’s always good to get an idea of what others are doing! 
I’ve been watching heaps of expat videos on YouTube and they all say about the importance of factoring in health care into your budget so I am thinking ahead 20-30 years where my health could deteriorate and it could be an extra cost for me. 
Im also thinking about the fact that Philippines is likely to have higher than the 3% inflation rate that was factored into the original Trinity Study so I’m going for a lower withdrawal rate for that reason.


----------

